# Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!



## theactor (24. April 2004)

Hi,

lang hats gedauert > aber nun ist es wohl endlich soweit.
Brösel hat mit seinen Früh-Dorschen die Saison ja bereits eingeläutet  #6 
Vorweg: die Abend-Dorsche gehen derzeit ab etwa 21h los!

Erster Versuch: Nachdem wir (Locke, Michi und ich) letzte Woche in Süssau beinahe umgepustet worden wären und die Wellen uns eine unangenehme - jedoch kostenfreie- Genitalmassage verpassten   fuhren wir weiter nach Weissenhaus.
Sie kamen vorbei: kurz zwar dafür untermaßig   . Michi und ich fingen jeweils 2.

Vorgestern haben Locke und ich in Dazendorf angegriffen:
Locke entschlossen, seinen ersten Küsten-Spinn-Fisch zu fangen:






Unser Köderfavorit an dem Tag: Falkfish Spöket 18gr:





Zuerst verirrte sich ein Sandaal an meinen Haken...  #t 
Gegen 19h der erste Fisch, Dorsch - aber deutlich untermaßig.
Eine Stunde später dann der erste maßige. Wieder eine Stunde später (ab 21h) ging es dann für gut 45 Minuten "Schlag auf Schlag", insgesamt 4 gute Dorsche bis 47cm gierten sich den Spöket in rot-schwarz in den Schlund:






Wie verhext: sie wollten nicht an Lockes Angel -- zum Verzweifeln.
Aber schließlich war der Bann gebrochen; Locke mit seinem ersten und an dem Tag einzigen Spinn-Dorsch:






Aber wie gesagt: Bann gebrochen, denn gestern waren Locke, Michi und Andreas erneut los.
Diesmal in Dahme. 

Und was da abging wird jetzt wohl mindestens der Herr HH ergänzen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Respekt....schöne Dorschi    Und sind das wirklich Deine Sönke ??
Du bist doch eher zuständig für die Miniaturausgaben  :q  :q 
Und Locke hat es denn ja wohl auch erwischt .....


----------



## MichaelB (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,
schön, daß es wieder Leoparden in Wurfweite gibt #v  und schön geschrieben ist der Bericht auch, das 





> angenehme - und sogar kostenfreie- Genitalmassage


 kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen  , das 





> Und sind das wirklich Deine Sönke ??


 weniger :q 

Ich werde es nachher in Hohwacht versuchen - mit der Männer - Angel :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

moin moin,
das mit den Dorschen hört sich ja gut an!
@ theactor das mit der Genitalmassage kann aber auch mal in die Büx geh`n :q  :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Karotte (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Ihr schon wieder!#r 
Das wird ja langsam unheimlich...
Das soll wirklich Locke´s erster Spinn-Dorsch sein?
Mit der Profi-Ausrüstung sieht er aus als hätte er sein Lebtag nichts anderes gemacht.


----------



## theactor (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi,



> Und sind das wirklich Deine Sönke



nee, die hab' ich gefunden  #y (uff, zum Glück hatte 'nen Zeugen dabei...)



> Ich werde es nachher in Hohwacht versuchen - mit der Männer - Angel



Na dann PETRI! Und dann wollen wir aber mannhafte Fänge sehen! Viel Spaß! 



> Mit der Profi-Ausrüstung sieht er aus als hätte er sein Lebtag nichts anderes gemacht.



Könnte sein, dass das ab jetzt tatsächlich so sein wird   

There's more to come soon! Michi, Du faules Geäst, leg los!  #6


----------



## MichiHH (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

So, jetzt wird der HHMichi mal weiter erzählen. 

Gestern gegen 17 trafen wir in Dahmeshöved ein und stolperten erstmal über zwei Dorschköpfe. 
Der eine war recht kräftig, in Gedanken drillten wir schon 70+ Dorsche  #6 

Ein extrem niedriger Wasserstand und zum Teil heftiger Krautgang ließen mich schon wieder zweifeln ob die Platzwahl richtig war #t 

Gegen 20h, der Wind schlief völlig ein, das Kraut war auch fast weg, war Lockes Rute plötzlich krumm. 
Als alter Küstenhase (  ) murmelte er nur : "Geht los, is´n kleiner!"
und setzte den etwa 30er mit besten Grüßen zurück. 

Nun kam die Stunde des AndreasB. : "Na, das ist doch was dran?!" hörte ich von rechts und knapp 40cm Dorsch wanderten an den Galgen.
Ein "Hähä, schon wieder..." und ein "Das bringt ja Spaß" brachten die nächsten Dorsche bei Herrn B. 

Ich verlor einen im Drill, Locke & ich landeten die nächsten untermaßigen Dorsche als Andreas ein "Huch! Der ist aber besser" von sich gab. 
Der 50er machte ordentlich Rabatz und Andreas sich mit den Worten "Ich hab ein Platzproblem am Galgen, ich geh mal eben raus!" verabschiedete. 

Locke fing den nächsten Lütten, ich verlor noch einen nach kurzem Drill.
Danach lief, außer einer Menge Wasser in meine Hose, nix mehr und wir zogen uns nicht ganz unzufrieden zurück...

Neun Dorsche sind´s geworden, davon 4 in "Mitnehm-Größe".

Obwohl Andreas zu Beginn so seine Probleme hatte...











...hatte er am Ende die Nase vorn!











Auch gestern war der Falkfish Spöket 18gr. unser Favorit!


----------



## Fischbox (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin!!#h

Geile Sache von der ihr da so berichtet :z  :z . Noch viel toller ist es, weil soeben meine neue Sportex Carat Spin 3 angekommen ist, und ich der Ostsee versprochen habe am Montag mal wieder vorbei zu schauen. Das wird 'ne Gaudi. :z  :z 

Tolle Berichte!#6#6


----------



## TomKry (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Männers,
klasse. Ich war letzten Mittwoch abends bei Todendorf unterwegs und da ging nichts. Selbst die Belly Fraktion hat wenig rausgeholt. Wenn Ihr die kommenden Tage nochmal losdüst, gebt mal Bescheid. Ich fahre die nächste Woche bestimmt nochmal an die Küste.
Gruß


----------



## Locke (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Aloha,

schöön geschrieben, Ihr 2!

Meine Regierung gab mir für Donnerstag und Freitag grünes Licht , ich also nichts besseres zu tun, als angeln zu gehen.
Donnerstag mit theactor war die Härte!
Zuerst ham wir noch´n Köder gekauft, den Spöket. Auf halben Weg zur Angelstelle fiel mir ein, mist, im Auto vergessen. Egal, fängst auch so! 
Als es dann abend´s mit den Dorschen los ging, hatte theactor natürlich den Spöket druff, ich mir erstmal in den A.... gebissen.
Meine Köderpalette komplett durchgefischt, nen Snaps und nen Stripper dem Meer geopfert und innerlich mir das Bild vorgestellt, wie theactor wohl mit gelb/grünen Snaps in der Oberlippe aussieht, damit der endlich nicht mehr sagen konnte "boah, das rockt hier, ich hab schon wieder was"!
Nebenbei bemerkt, wie standen nebeneinander!

So ähnlich war es denn auch gestern, MichiHH fing erstmal gar nichts, verlor Fische im Drill, ich hatte die Kinderstube und ein paar Schritte weiter AndreasB:  "das ist was grösseres"! Küstenverbot wurde ausgesprochen, er erdreistete sich jedoch weiterzuangeln. Echt unverschämt   ===> Küstenknigge   


Beide Tage waren sehr spassig und man kann die Uhr danach stellen, wann die Dorsche unter Land kommen, die ersten Minuten die Kleindorsche, dann wird es grösser.

Wann geht es wieder los??   

Gruss Locke


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

schöne dorsche so macht fischen doch spass

nächste woche komme ich auch wieder an die küste bis dahin wachsen die hoffentlich noch ein kleines stück


----------



## Rausreißer (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Na wie fein ist den das!
Wat fürn schöner Törn und wat für schicke Bilder! #v 
Ihr Mädels soltet Modells werden :q 

Grüße
Gernot #h


----------



## AndreasB (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@theactor und MichiHH,

wie üblich eine klasse Berichterstattung #6 

Das Du die Bilder mit der Grundausbildung an der Rute ins Board stellst war klar. Allerdings hast Du keine Fotos von der Aktion: DrillingverfängtsichimschwimmendenKescher50mvordemUfer :e 

Im übrigen hatten die Dorsche eine Länge von 42, 43, 44 und 49 cm. Aus einem Magen konnten wir einen Stichling operieren. Köder war bei allen Fischen ein 18g TAK Wobbler in rot-schwarz. Ich muß sagen Küsten-Spinnen auf Dorsch hat einen hohen Fun-Faktor.

Jungs, die Aktion muß schnellstens wiederholt werden. Dann bin ich allerdings mit ner Kopflampe und zweitem Transportring vor Ort  

 #h Andreas


----------



## AndreasB (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Sönke,

das erste Bild von Locke erinnert mich stark an Kaiser Wilhelm II. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Pickelhaube mit Anglerboard-Slogan. :q 

 #h Andreas


----------



## Reppi (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Schööööne Geschichte !!!
Wenn ihr in der Woche abends los wollt, SAGT BESCHEID !!!!
Da ich dieses Jahr angeltechnisch ca. 15000000km hinter mir habe, kommt das auf ein paar mehr auch nicht an  :q  :q 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fischkoopp (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ all

#6 Prima, netter Bericht, schöne Bilder #6


----------



## theactor (24. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,



> erinnert mich stark an Kaiser Wilhelm II



Naja.. der Locke verhält sich auch so...  :g 
Habe das Bild an die Bundeswehr weitergeleitet.. er wird denmächst nach,- und zuträglich einberufen...

@Reppi: wenn mich jemand transportiert vielleicht Montag .. (Wagen ist zur Inspektion...) ?!


Ich bin jedenfalls auch für dringenstbaldige Wiederholung... zudem will ich endlich wissen, ob Dorsch nicht auch in Brodten geht.. also der An... der Ang.. ein Informationsblatt für gute Angelstellen    hat sie eingezeichnet...


 #h


----------



## MichiHH (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin, 

Dank Brösels "Morgens an der Küste" - Bericht und extremer Dorsch-Sucht machten AndreasB, Locke und HHMichi sich heute morgen um 3.30h auf den Weg an die Küste. 






Als wir ankamen dämmerte es leicht und nach dem 4. Wurf hatte ich den ersten Fischkontakt - eine Platte von ca. 25cm! 

Locke fing kurz darauf einen sich selbst zurücksetzenden Dorsch.  #6 

Als Locke anfing wild mit Wobblern anzufüttern/um sich zu schmeißen, wateten Andreas und ich etwa 30m weiter und legten nach einem flotten Doppeldrill zwei Dorsche von 55 und 53cm auf die Schuppen.










Locke, völlig unbeeindruckt,legte  kurze Zeit später den nächsten 55er nach. :q 






Danach folgte ein 48er bei Andreas und zwei ca. 30er bei mir.
Gegen 6h war der Spuk vorbei, die Sonne stand am Himmel und die Dorsche waren eine Etage tiefer unterwegs. Gegen 8h machten wir uns auf den Weg nach HH und wollten, nett wie wir sind, Sönke von unserem Trip berichten - aber der Sack geht ja nicht ans Telefon!  #y 

Hier nochmal Lockes 55er:






Und unsere Dorsche die die Heimfahrt mit antraten:


----------



## Rausreißer (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Michi HH
das war ja mal wieder super! #r 

Klasse das ich das noch vorm Stippen mitnehmen konnte...

Bin gern beim nächsten Mal dabei #g  wenn es reinpasst...

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Fette Teile: Petri Heil!! Und vor allem: Coole Morgenstimmung!



> aber der Sack geht ja nicht ans Telefon!


Ich erklär das mal: wahrscheinlich habt Ihr schlicht vergessen, dass es SONNTAG MORGEN war. Ihr dachtet wahrscheinlich: "es dämmert gleich, wird gleich wieder dunkel und es ist 19:40" (und nicht 7:40) als Ihr im 15-Minuten-Takt 186 Dorschberichtanrufe getätigt habt... #d 
Ich sehe jetzt auch wie Derrick - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aber schöne Fische sinds trotzdem!  #6


----------



## MichiHH (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Rausreißer: Ab nächste Woche ist wieder Zander angesagt, wir feilen aber grad an einem Extremplan am nächsten Wochenende...


----------



## MichiHH (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@theactor: Dein Handy war doch auf einmal an, also warst du schon wach 
Außerdem wollten wir dich an unserer Freude teilhaben lassen, jawohl! 
Wir sind nämlich nett sind wir nämlich! Du freust dich doch immer so über Fänge an der Küste


----------



## Rausreißer (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Michi HH 
GUUUT, gut :q 
Ich liebe Verschwörungen gegen die Fischwelt :q 
Ich schick Dir ne PN...

Doppelzug und weg..
Gernot #h


----------



## AndreasB (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Sönke

uns war schon bewußt, daß heute Sonntag ist. Aber warum sollen andere ausschlafen können, wenn bei einem selber der Wecker um *02*.30 Uhr klingelt. War ne verrückte aber geniale spontane Aktion. #6

 #h Andreas


----------



## Locke (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Ehrlich, Leute,

dass war bisher der beste Sonntagmorgen, den ich erlebt hatte! 
Ein absolut genialer Sonnenaufgang, schöne Fische wurden gefangen und wir 3 hatten ne Menge Spass.
Wenn ich könnte, würde ich sofort morgen wieder los.



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind nämlich nett sind wir nämlich!


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. So sind wir halt zu Dir, wir denken an Dich.

Gruss und hoffentlich bald wieder früh aufstehen.  

Locke


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Da es ja wieder dem Monatsende zugeht brauche ich ja noch einige Boardferkel.
Auf Grund meines Aufendhaltes im Norgelande muß ich halt schnell noch suchen.
Hier bei Euch werde ich doch immer fündig. :q 

Und wie soll es anders sein?
theactor iss man wieder dabei. :q 



> angenehme - und sogar kostenfreie- Genitalmassage



*taaatüüütaataaaaaaaaaaaa*  :q 

und MichaelB auch :q 



> Ich werde es nachher  versuchen - mit der Männer - Angel



erzähl mal was genaueres :q 

Nominiert für April 2004 :q


----------



## theactor (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

Dorsch1 - das grenzt ja schon an Diffamierung! Guut, dass MB immer seinen Lümmel ins Wasser hält ist ja nichts Neues   , aber wenigstens bei mir solltest Du den Wellengangbezug herstellen, sonst entbehrt das Ganze jedweder Komik, jaWOHL! 

*verzweifeltdieHaarerauf* (naaain, Michael-- DU besser nicht, sonst endet das in Rasterlocken   )


----------



## Ace (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

schöne Pic´s und ein toller Bericht !!!


----------



## Dorschjäger (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Netter Bericht und schöne Bilder !

Dorschjäger  #h  #h


----------



## MichiHH (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bei Euch werde ich doch immer fündig.



Also das ist ja schon fast diskriminierend!
Werte doch mal deinen Norwegenaufenthalt mit Micky Finn und Mareen aus, da solltest du Ferkeleien bis 2007 haben! 

Uns unschuldige,nie ferkelnde Truppe so zu verurteilen...ich bin echt bestürzt... 





PS: Das einzige Ferkel ist AndreasB, seine Rute war das ganze Wochenende so krumm, der trägt bleibende Schäden davon!


----------



## Broesel (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

ich sach einfach nur...GOIL!
Goile Bilders..goiler Bericht...geile Dorsche ..und bei dem Wetter noch nicht mal schmerzhafte Genitalmassagen...obwohl...manchmal ..öhmmm :q 

Ich fahr jedenfalls irgendwann diese Woche auch noch mal los, denn die Dorsche scheinen ja wirklich da zu sein...zumindest morgens...  

@MichiHH,
bei euch war also auch mit Erscheinen der Sonne Schluß...scheint also wirklich was dran zu sein, an der "Theorie"...


----------



## theactor (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@Broesel: scheint, dass alle Deine "Theorien" zu stimmen scheinen!  #6 
Die Morgen-Dorsche der Drei waren ja wirklich eine "Etage" größer als bei Ihrer Abend-Version.

Anyways: auch die AbendDorsche machen verdammt Laune!! 

Aber auch abends: nach einer Stunde ist der Zauber vorbei.
Dennoch: ich erinnere mich an die Herbstsession mit Fischbox. Dorsche eine Studne da - dann nix mehr. Plausch. Nochmal ab ins Wasser = Fischbox fängt seine erste Mefo. Alle sind glücklich, wir fahren nach Hause - Fischbox will "noch mal ran" und fängt nach einiger Zeit zwei weitere, größere (!) Dorsche. 
Scheint, als dass sie in Intervallen immer wieder vorbei kommen bis die Sonne sie vertreibt?!

We keep on forsching! 

Weiss leider nicht genau, wann ich wieder "forschen" kann...


----------



## Fischkoopp (25. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ all

Wie üblich, netter Bericht und tolle Bilders#6 . Schöne Dorsche gab es auch, #r . Was will Mann mehr.


----------



## elefant (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Na,gut Ihr Profis! - Werde es mal Morgen u. Übermorgen probieren!Ich hoffe ja,daß Ihr mir noch etwas übrig gelassen habt... Meint Ihr in dr Hohwachter Bucht hätte ich auch eine Chance auf Abend- ;Morgen-Dorsch?


----------



## theactor (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

weiss ich leider nicht .. war da noch nie.. also an den "klassischen" Stränden klappts ...


----------



## pg3 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin moin,

das hat ja wohl richtig Spass gemacht. 
Daß der Bericht gut geschrieben und die Bilder super sind, braucht man ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr schreiben.  Ist ja schon fast selbstverständlich. #6 

Ich war am Wochenende beim AB-Bootsanglertreffen. Es wurde auch ganz gut Dorsch gefangen. Richtig los gings allerdings als wir einen Wittlingsschwarm gefunden hatten.
Die sind zwar nur so um die 40cm groß machen aber Alarm wie ein richtig großer Dorsch.  


viele Grüße von dem, der noch nie einen Spinndorsch gefangen hat und sich aufs Zanderangeln freut #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Martin #h 
angel an der Steilküste, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@MichiHH: einfach ohne Worte... #r 

@themornigtor: 





> Die Morgen-Dorsche der Drei waren ja wirklich eine "Etage" größer als bei Ihrer Abend-Version.


 und genau deshalb sollten wir am 8ten... you know?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi,

@MichaelB: you BET: I WOULD if I COULD.
So wie's aussieht wird es aber nichts. My worktime is momentan mainly dann wenn andere frei haben .. ich kann' s nicht ändern..  :r


----------



## Broesel (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

ich habe mich gerade entschlossen...Mittwoch mitten inne Nacht los....noch jemand Frühaufsteher? Vielleicht so gegen 4 Uhr..am Wasser?? Dazendorf?...wegen angesagten östlichen Winden?


----------



## MichiHH (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Broesel: Ich würd so gern, um 7h muss ich aber in der Firma sein, das wird zu knapp.
Evtl. bin ich/wir am Samstag und/oder Sonntag gegen halb vier an der Küste.
Bist du am Wochenende auch los?


----------



## Broesel (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Michi HH,

am Wochende? Da ich Urlaub hab, muß ich mir die Wochenenden nicht unbedingt antun...wenn du verstehst, was ich meine...  
Außerdem ist Family auch mal froh, wenn sie mich zu sehen bekommt...
Aber bekanntlich soll man niemals  nie sagen...


----------



## MichiHH (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Ich würd ja, wenn ich könnte, auch die Wochentage vorziehen   



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bekanntlich soll man niemals  nie sagen...



Wenn du doch zuuuufällig los kommst, schick doch ´ne PN!


----------



## AndreasB (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichiHH
willst Du Dir am Wochenende also doch das volle Programm reinziehen? Erst ein paar Dorsche verhaften und sich dann den Zandern widmen? #r 

Was passiert erst, wenn Du Deine erste Mefo fängst?  

 #h Andreas


----------



## Esoxologe (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Was heisst hier eigentlich DORSCHE IN WURFWEITE ???
ICH werfe und werfe und??? nichts !! Mist !! Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das da noch ca. 1000 km im Wege sind.Die muss ich bei dem tollen Artikel und bei diesen Bildern bald überbrücken sonst brech ich noch ab.

Ostseesucht, nenn ich das!!
Ist äusserst ansteckend,scheint mir.:a:a


----------



## Esoxologe (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Lieber Gott,Mach eine Polverschiebung,das ich `n büschen näher anne Ostsee komme.Will auch immer artig sein.


----------



## Medo (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Esoxologe

Dafür musste ich meinem Sohn erklären wie Schnee aussieht.
Was er hier sah, hatte grüne Halme durchwachsen lassen.

Man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Esoxologe (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Du hast recht, Medo,man kann nicht alles haben.Aber wenn man das liest, juckt es einen tierisch.Nichts ist schlimmer als wenn es einen an die Küste zieht, und  man nicht kann.


----------



## MichiHH (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@AndreasB: Ich denke schon, wie gestern besprochen. Locke ist evtl. Sonntag auch dabei, wie sieht´s bei dir Sa. und So. aus? Oder musst du das Wohnzimmer auch noch streichen?

(Übrigens: Kam dir der gestrige Tag auch so lang vor? Meiner hatte mindestens 67 Stunden )


----------



## theactor (26. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@Broesel: DAMN, ich bin in Köln, sonst würde ich mir das überlegen; lieber verschlafen zu Proben als abends ONSTAGE einschlafen..  (weswegen die WE-Termine so *ungünstig* sind... - also ganz abseits einer Familienbegründung   

@Esoxologe: Ich verstehe Dich.. andererseits läuft mir auch immer das Wasser zusammen, wenn ich Bilder sehe wie Ihr da unten am Bach den Forellen nachstellt... :l  :l


----------



## Holg_HL (27. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hallo Kinners,

das mit den Dorschen in Wurfweite kann ich meinerseits definitiv bestätigen.   
Ich war am Sonntag früh in Kembs, und bis auf zwei schlafende Brandungsangler war ich morgens allein am Strand. Bin von 05:30 bis 07:00 Uhr unterwegs gewesen. Teilweise war das Wasser vorne sehr trüb, nach ein paar Metern ging es dann aber doch. Leider hatte man an vielen Sellen permanent Kraut am Haken, so daß ich in den 1,5 Stunden recht weit gelaufen bin, was meine Nettoangelzeit noch deutlich reduziert hat. Um es kurz zu machen. 3 Dorsche, 43, 51 und 59cm. 
Der große Dorsch hat mehrfach vorsichtig angeklopft, bis er dann doch am Haken saß. Dann ging es aber richtig gut ab. Mehrere wilde Fluchten, die meine Stradic mehrere Meter weit jammern liessen, so daß ich dachte, ich hätte endlich mal wieder eine Mefo am Band.  :k Falsch gedacht, macht nix, 59cm vom Strand aus sind ja auch nicht alltäglich   
Am Abend gab es dann für meine Kinder frische, selbstgemachte Fischstäbchen und für meine Frau und mich Dorschfilets 'Natur', in Knoblauch-Olivenöl gebraten. Dazu leckere Bio-Kartoffeln und frischen Spargel vom Bauernhof mit Hollandaise. Hmmm, lecker, lecker  #6   

Viele Grüße
Holg_HL


----------



## Esoxologe (28. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Auch ganz tolle Bilder.Da macht das anschauen wirklich Spass. :s  :s  :z


----------



## Broesel (28. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moinsen,

so, ich bin gerade von meinem Morgen-Tripp wieder zu Hause angekommen.

Nachdem in den letzten Tagen ja nun richtig gut an der Küste gefangen wurde, freute ich mich natürlich umso mehr auf diesen Küstenbesuch. Um 04.15 war ich am Wasser. Der Wind stand etwas ungünstig , genau von der Seite...sowas doofes. Und das noch mit 4 Windstärken, egal...
Dann....der Reißverschluß der Watjacke...im A***   Auch egal, war ja kein Winter mehr.
Also zu meinem "Dorschloch" marschiert und angefangen zu angeln. Ich erwartete eigentlich wieder ziemlich schnellen Kontakt. 
Doch irgendwie tat sich da gar nichts, null, niente... #d . Das kannte ich ja nun gar nicht, null Nemo..nix. Ich bin ja noch jung und kann warten...dachte ich mir so.
Langsam wurde es heller, aber immer noch nix...#c
Dann sah ich das Übel, das Riff war vernetzt...und zwar das ganze Riff.  :e 
Da konnte ich natürlich lange warten. Also schnell Klamotten eingesammelt und ein ganzes Ende zurückmarschiert. Nun war es auch schon fast hell, also die beste Zeit vorbei... :c 
Dennoch...ich konnte es kaum glauben...auf den letzten Drücker habe ich es doch noch geschafft immerhin zwei Pomuchels zu überreden. Schöne Dorsche...50 und 55 cm. Zumindest war die "Theorie" gerettet...#4
Aber so ist das nunmal, bei Gleichungen mit  Unbekannten...es dauert, bis die Rechnung aufgeht... #q 
Ich habs zwar noch ein wenig auf Hornpuper versucht, außer ein paar Nachläufern war aber noch nix...aber ich kann warten..


----------



## AndreasB (28. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Theoretiker Broesel,

kann Deinen Ärger verstehen. Man quält sich mitten in der Nacht aus dem Bett um dann in der besten Fangzeit vor einem Fischernetz seine Blinker anzubieten.

Trotzdem hast Du noch zwei schöne Kameraden erwischt #6. Da packt mich schon wieder das Küstenfieber.

 #h Andreas


----------



## MichiHH (28. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin, 

@Broesel: Da hast du den Tag ja doch noch gerettet!  #6 
Ich könnt auch schon wieder los  #t 

@AndreasB: Was ist denn nu´am Wochenende? 
Sonntag geht´s 100% früh an die Küste, wollen wir den Extrem-Samstag wagen?  :m 


hier ist noch ein Bericht vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## Broesel (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moinsen,
irgendwie bin ich heut Nacht wach geworden. Und es überkam mich... #t 
Meine Frau guckte mich doch etwas eigenartig an. Dann kams mir es recht....die Idee zum Angeln zu fahren... :q 

Der Blick aufs aktuelle Wetter hätte mich aber eines besseren belehren sollen...eigentlich... #d, denn der Wind bließ an der Küste mit 5-6 aus NO, also eigentlich alles andere als gut. Ich bin aber trotzdem los und war um 0.400 Uhr am Wasser.

Diesmal Dazendorf links (Kembs), da ich wieder Netze befürchtete. Mein Gott war das pustig. Die Welle ging aber. Wie sich allerdings rausstellen sollte, war da ganz schön viel Schnodder im Wasser...jeder Wurf nen Treffer...jedenfalls fast und eine Mords-Strömung, nach links ausgeworfen, rechts rausgeholt. :c 

Das Ende vom Lied, 2 Aussteiger, und immerhin ein schöner Trost-Dorsch, den ich knutschen konnte...jedenfalls nicht Schneider...  

Jedenfalls werde ich die nächsten Tage, bei den Windverhältnissen mal im Bett bleiben  #u war doch etwas stressig heute...

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen..."Nebelmeer"...  ..und der "Knutschdorsch"..


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Broesel
dafür aber astreine Fotos mitgebracht. Tolle Langzeitbelichtungen #r .

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Broesel: Du bist echt die Härte, mitten in der Nacht aufwachen und >binnng< ich geh heute mal zum Angeln... #6 
Und dann solch geile Fotos schießen #r 

Hochachtungsvollen Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Die Fotos sehen irgend wie richtig gespenstisch aus. Toll gemacht. Nebel war das doch wohl nicht oder?


----------



## TomKry (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichiHH:
Extrem-Samstag? Teil II gebe ich mir auch. Wo in etwa wollt Ihr loslegen? Ich versuche es wahrscheinlich etwas nördlicher als letztes Mal.

Gruß


----------



## MichiHH (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Broesel: Petri zum Dorsch, die Bilder nehm ich dir nicht ab- ich sag nur "In einem Bach..." Alter Trickser 

@TomKry: Extrem-Samstag ist vertagt, morgen nur Zanderangeln, der "alte" Platz. 
Sonntag geht´s um 2.30h gen Norden!


----------



## JosiHH (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichiHH

Wollte am Sonntag auch eeeeendlich mal wieder los #: . Kann ich mich noch bei euch einklinken? Wenn ja, wann gehts los #u ? Würde dann bei Stapelfeld auf die A1 kommen.

JosiHH


----------



## Blauortsand (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Geile Bilders Brösel und besser nen Kuscheldorsch als garnichts!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichiHH (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@JosiHH:  Du hast Post


----------



## Broesel (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Meeresangler Schwerin, MichiHH

Andreas Thomsen hats schon richtig erkannt. Die Bilder sind per Langzeitbelichtung (hier 4 und 5 sec) aufgenommen. Hätte gerne noch länger, konnt aber nicht weiter abblenden, da die Bilder sonst überbelichtet wären.

Durch die lange Belichtungszeit verschwimmt eben alles, was in Bewegung ist. Hier eben das Wasser....  

Michi , hier ausnahmsweise mal nix gefaked...sondern "fototechnik"...


----------



## MichiHH (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

...und wieder was gelernt 

Werd ich Sonntag auch mal probieren  (Falls meine Kamera sowas kann)


----------



## Gnilftz (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Joerch,
Du schlafgestörtes Etwas...   
Die Bilder solltest Du beim Fotowettbewerb einreichen!  #6  #r  #6 

Ich sag nur Sonntag ist der Tümmlerverschnitt fällig!!!  :z  #: 

Petri zum Dorsch (Deiner heimlichen Liebe)

Heiko #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Broesel Du beherscht Deine Technik, sieht man immer wieder. Um noch längere Verschlußzeiten hinzubekommen könntest Du Dir einen Graufilter ND8 zulegen und vor die Optik halten. Nur aufpassen, das Filter oder Finger nicht vor die AF Einheit kommen, dann bekommst Du die schönen "Verwischbilder " selbst bei Sonnenschein hin; funktioniert prima.
Freue mich immer wieder Deine schönen Bilder zu sehen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Andreas,

herzlichen dank für das Kompliment. Graufilter hät ich gern benutzt, nur leider ließ sich das nicht auf das Unterwasser-Gehäuse schrauben...  
Und ohne geh ich nicht gern an die Küste, erst recht nicht, wenns so windet wie heut. Das Gehäuse hatte bei den Aufnahmen ganz schön Spritzwasser abbekommen...
Och..AF-Einheit...benutz ich bei unklaren Lichtverhältnissen und Makro sowieso nicht...da wird manuell fokussiert...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Stimmt, der ND ist nix für den harten Einsatz. Manuel fokussieren - Du bist ja noch einer von der alten Schule #r !

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Na da haben sich ja zwei gefunden:k:k:k. Macht Spaß euch zu lesen!!! Gruss Dennis :m


----------



## Mefo (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Jörg ich glaube langsam das an Dir ein guter Fotograf verlorengegangen ist.
Deine Bilder sind wie immer Prima :m


----------



## Broesel (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Andreas,
ich hatte ne Vollautomatik-Knipsi, machte auch gute Bilder...ich war bloß noch SLR-geschädigt....da mußte also ne Digi mit manuellen Möglichkeiten her. Ist die Canon A80 geworden. Und gehen sogar Filter vorzuschrauben...war auch Bedingung..

@Mefo,
war eigentlich schon immer mein 2.Hobby..irgendwie... :k Angeln und Knipsen lassen sich wunderbar verbinden... :z


----------



## Mefo (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Jörg da hast Du natürlich recht und bleibende Erinnerung sind das auch noch  #6  Ich glaube das ich mich in meine Digicam auch mal einlesen muß um das Potential zu 20% auszunutzen :b


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Holg_HL
da ich demnächst wohl "Neu-Lübecker" werde, suche ich natürlich noch Anschluß an Gleichgesinnte (Mefo-Verrückte). Vielleicht läßt sich da ja mal was arangieren?
Mein einziger Tripp an die S/H-Küste war ja mehr als erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Broesel
Geile Bilder!
Habe mir vor ein paar Tagen meine erste Digitalkamera zugelegt (Aldi lebe hoch!).
Hoffentlich gelingt es mir eines Tages auch solche Bilder zu schiessen.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Mefohunter84
anschluß an Gleichgesinnte, wirst du hier auf jeden fall finden, egal ob an SH küste oder in MP. :m 

Auch dafür ist das Board gut. #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Angelfiete2001

na das hoffe ich doch auch, denn ich möchte unbedingt mal meine "Dorschflaute" beenden. Die Anzahl der Dorsche, die ich von Land aus gefangen habe, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Für die Mefos reichen keine vier Hände!


----------



## Ace (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

MichiHH, Locke, Rausreisser, Fischkopp, JoschiHH und meine Wenigkeit waren heute zu seeeeeehr unchristlicher Zeit aufgestanden und sind an die Küste gefahren...leider ging nicht besonders viel...zumindest nich bis ich gegen 9:00 los musste. Hat aber trotzdem viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Broesel (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,
jaja...wir Angler müßen verrückt sein..mitten inne Nacht an die Küste fahren.
Aber tollen Sonnenaufgang habt ihr ja ascheinend gehabt. Solch Eindrücke entschädigen ja doch immer wieder. Wo seid ihr eigentlich hingefahren?

Ich will morgen Früh ja mal wieder starten... mal sehen, was da so geht.


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

der Trupp war in Weissenhaus -- da in Dahme zuviel Welle war...

@Broesel: Dir viel Erfolg morgen! ICh schaffs leider nicht, ich schlaf schon im Stehen derzeit... 

#6


----------



## JosiHH (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

So, nachdem ich nun meine Schlafdefizit behoben habe #u  und bei Hagenbeck die Elefanten angeschaut habe (zum Glück ist meine Tochter noch zu klein für die Frage nach dem überdimensionalen 2. "Rüssel" #r ) hier nun meine Erkenntnisse unserer morgentlichen Droschtour.
1. Frühes Aufstehen bringt schöne Sonnenaufgänge und dicke Augen
2. Ich kann doch noch Angeln  #: (immerhin 48 cm für meinen 1. Dorsch des Jahres)
3. Ich brauch dringend ne vernünftige Rolle (Jaja Michi und Ace... ich hab das fiese Kichern gehört)
Abgesehen von den mageren Fängen hat sich der Tripp aber gelohnt und verlangt ne Fortsetzung mit mehr Fischen (z.B. Freitag - Samstag)

@Ace: Schöne Bilder... :m 
@Rausreißer: Mailst Du mir noch das Bild vom Riesendorsch??

JosiHH


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi Ace  #h 

echt tolle Bilder geworden.  #r  Wünsche Dir für die weiteren Tripp`s mehr Fische  #6


----------



## MichiHH (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



			
				JosiHH schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ich brauch dringend ne vernünftige Rolle (Jaja Michi und Ace... ich hab das fiese Kichern gehört)



MOMENT! Ich habe lediglich über Ace gelacht! 

War ein spaßiger,fischarmer Morgen am Wasser, nächste Woche fangen wir hoffentlich auch wieder Fische 
In den Hafen hab ich es nicht mehr geschafft, bin dann doch noch eingeschlafen...

Übrigens: Das Belly Boat läuft in diesem Moment aus, eben stands bei 61,00 €


----------



## JosiHH (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Ist grad für 101€ weggegangen. Da hätte Ace mal doch lieber 10€ und den Dorsch nehmen sollen.
Also nächste Woche doch wieder vom Strand #q


----------



## MichiHH (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

101 € - Wahnsinn! 
Glückwunsch Ace!


----------



## Ace (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

GOIL !!!

@JosiHH
hättest mal früher was sagen sollen...ich wäre mit weitaus weniger zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## JosiHH (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ace
Kannst mit ja die Hälfte überweisen oder bei nächsten Angeln die Grillrunde spendieren.   #g 
Hatte die Idee, mir ein BB zu ersteigern aber erst heute nachmittag im Rausch der Erinnerungen an die beiden BB-Angler heute morgen. Ist also nicht so tragisch. #q 
Ich bin jung, ich kann warten

Josi


----------



## MichaelB (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@unchristliche Aufsteher: wow, da kommt Vorfreude auf kommenden Samstag auf! 
Als Ihr am Wasser wart ging meine Sonderschicht langsam zu Ende... #u 

@JosiHH: meine Lütten fragten vor drei Jahren auch noch nicht, das könnte dies Jahr anders werden...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Ihr Stranläufer....man wat wart Ihr laut.... Euer Gelächter war mindestens bis Fehmarn zu hören     
Wir haben uns bis gegen 11:00 Uhr mit Dorsch besackt und hatten auch noch ein paar Mefobisse. Dirk konnte eine 40er landen, hatte dann aber doch Mitleid und liess die Kleine wieder schwimmen..... was dann kam, solltet Ihr Euch unbedingt mal reinziehn..... Ich denke, als Ace und die HH-Gang gegangen sind war die Welt noch in Ordnung....aber dann


----------



## MichiHH (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin!

Laut?! Wir? 
*Ihr* wart unverschämt, ständig waren die Ruten krumm 

Heftig mit dem Nebel, etwas diesig sah es ja aus, dass das so schnell gehen kann ist schon erstaunlich!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hääää ?????


> Ihr wart unverschämt, ständig waren die Ruten krumm


 ... Ist doch aber kein Wunder..... Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt..... wenn Ihr da stundenlang palavern tut   
Die Mefos waren übrigens in Schlagweite für Euch.... Nach unserer "Pinkelpause", die Ihr sicher ja noch mitbekommen habt, kamen die Bisse....allesamt keine 80 Meter vonm Ufer entfernt..... aber Ihr wolltet ja "nur" Frühdorsche    #q


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

herrje.. wird Zeit, dass ich mal wieder ans Wasser komme; Euch kann man ja keine 3 Wochen alleine lassen ;-)


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

unbedingt! tehecontaktmitMefohabenkönntender...

80 meter, hmmm.
naja ab und zu hats ja gezupft...


----------



## Esoxologe (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Dorschdiggler
Danke für deinen Tipp mit dem Kompass,werde ich beim nächsten Ostseetrip beherzigen.
Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht das der Nebel so fett und so plötzlich kommen kann.
Es ist immer gut wenn die Küsties den Binnies ein paar Tipps zum überleben rüberwachsen lassen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Ganz schön heftig, dass mit dem Nebel!
Werde in Zukunft auch einen Kompass mitnehmen.


----------



## hechtrudi (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

genau das ist uns auch passiert mit den nebel, ging ganz schnell!!kein kompas mit!!!
wollte dan nach echolot fahren!denkste nicht in dahme. dann haben wir die ganz leise die brandung gehört,ich hatte echt schiss bekommen!kompass gekauft,und alles wird gut! :m


----------



## Broesel (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moinsen,

ich kanns heute kurz machen, tierische Brandung, obwohl kaum Wind war, dazu bald Regen und null Fisch. Noch nicht mal nen Zupper. Das kannte ich nun auch noch nicht....und das obwohl ich bereits um kurz nach vier Uhr am Wasser war... :c 

Dann habe ich eben noch etwas geknipst..., bzw. etwas gespielt...


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.



Da geb ich dir mal Recht, ich war durch mein Loch in der Hose so irritiert, dass ich dachte ich stehe noch im Wasser!  (Was ja auch irgendwie der Fall war ) 




> die Bisse....allesamt keine 80 Meter vonm Ufer entfernt..



Mach mich nicht schwach, ich bin dabei mir einzureden, dass mein Biss (recht heftig, dann 2-3 Schläge und weg) nur ein Hornie war und keine Forelle!


----------



## Locke (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Moin,

@DD 
War das der gleiche Tag??? Der sah doch irgendwie komplett anders aus, als wie WH verlassen haben? Das ist ja beängstigend.  Kompass alleine hilft nicht, mann muss damit auch umgehen können. Ich hatte so´n Ding noch nie in der Hand.    #c



			
				 Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> allesamt keine 80 Meter vonm Ufer entfernt



Siehste Michi, ich habs doch gesagt und der freundliche Fliegenfischer, hat es auch gesagt, kein Strand für Hornies!!!!!!!!!   Nix mit einreden, heulen ist angesagt  



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Laut?! Wir?
> Ihr wart unverschämt, ständig waren die Ruten krumm


Also, hier muss ich Michi recht geben, wir waren nur deshalb so laut, WEIL eure Ruten ständig krumm waren! Ergo, Ihr seid Schuld    



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Loch in der Hose



Ääääähmm, welche Hose, die Wathose oder Unterhose???    ähm Inkontinenz ???
Jetzt bin ich irritiert.


Gruss Locke


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Ääääähmm, welche Hose, die Wathose oder Unterhose???    ähm Inkontinenz ???
> Jetzt bin ich irritiert.
> Gruss Locke



Bin auch irritiert, die Watbüx hat min. ein Loch, außerdem war ich ja noch so freudig erregt - war immerhin der 1. Mefo-Biss...  #t 

Wie, du kannst nicht mit´m Kompass um?! 
Dann lass deine Bellypläne lieber in der Schublade


----------



## Locke (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

hmmm



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, du kannst nicht mit´m Kompass um?!
> Dann lass deine Bellypläne lieber in der Schublade



vielleicht haschte recht, ABER ich bin willig, mit so´n Ding in der Hand auch mal die Anleitung zu lesen !  
Bisher hab ich sowat noch nicht benötigt. Gibt ja überall Schilders hier innä Stadt  

Na, bischen Zeit hab ich noch  

Gruss Locke


----------



## JosiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> ABER ich bin willig, mit so´n Ding in der Hand



??? schon klar :m 

Ist aber ganz einfach. Der Nord-Pfeil zeigt Richtung Norden (hm, klingt logisch, oder??)
ABER ACHTUNG: Nachdem ja mittlerweile beim Angeln öfter die Handies klingeln als die Fische beißen: Ein Handy beeinflußt sonen Magnetkompaß ungemein (genau wie alle anderen elektr. Gerätschaften. )
Also bei Nebel erst mal das Handy über Bord werfen   und dann schauen wos lang geht.

Josi


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Also bei Nebel erst mal das Handy über Bord werfen   und dann schauen wos lang geht.



Aber Wirf das Handy nicht Richtung Süden, sonst zeigt der Kompass wieder die falsche Richtung an 

Zur Not kann man sich auch an den Watanglern am Strand orientieren, die Quatschen & Lachen bekanntlich immer etwas lauter!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Zur Not kann man sich auch an den Watanglern am Strand orientieren, die Quatschen & Lachen bekanntlich immer etwas lauter!


 .... die waren j aleider schon wech  #d 





> mein Biss (recht heftig, dann 2-3 Schläge und weg) nur ein Hornie war und keine Forelle!


 .....    ...glaube ich nicht.... sooo heftig habe ich noch keinen Horni einsteigen erlebt .... Also Michi  #q  #q  #q 





> Ergo, Ihr seid Schuld


 hmmmmm.... nagut...kann ich angesichts der krummen Ruten auch ganz gut mit leben


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Na dann aber wirklich :  #q  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Dann werd ich am Samstag mindestens 2000 Würfe machen, irgendwann *muss* es ja klappen!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Samstag ?? Da sitze ich wohl wieder im Belly und versuche Silber von dort zu erwischen...und wenn das nicht geht, dann eben wieder 'ne krumme Rute der Dorsche wegen  


> am Samstag mindestens 2000 Würfe


 ... lass mich mal rechnen : Wurf + einholen + fertigmachen = 10 Sekunden + 30 Sekunden + 10 Sekunden = 50 Sekunden x 2000 Wurf = 100.000 Sekunden = ~1667 Minuten = 27,8 Stunden .... dabei sind Grillimbiss, Bierchen und Klönschnack nicht eingerechnet..... #r ...und schönes Wochenende..... die schmerzenden Arme möchte ich hinterher nicht haben


----------



## MichiHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hmm, kann man schaffen - laut meinem Chef hat der Tag 24 Stunden, wenn das nicht reicht nimmt man die Nacht dazu  (Ok, ich zahl ins Phrasenschwein)


----------



## MichaelB (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

also wenn man wirklich "schnell" ist dann schafft man die 100.000 Sekunden in etwa acht Stunden  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moment mal: hier sieht man den Belly Fahrer wie er mit dem 2Mann Schlauchboot anbändelt, ja,ja...
und hier ist jetzt mal nen Beweisfoto...

Michi, ich glaub ja fast die haben nur Muscheln und Cola-Dosen gepumpt..


----------



## Rausreißer (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Das war die Truppe...
Fischkopp war kurzfristig nicht zu finden...
Naja, gönnen wir es Ihm...
Sonst ist er halt immer als Model dran..


----------



## Holg_HL (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ mefohunter84, 
war eine Weile nicht im Board, und habe erst jetzt deine Anmerkung gelesen. Freue mich immer über mehr Lübecker mit denen man (vor allen Dingen auch Mefo) angeln kann. Wann ist es soweit, daß du nach HL ziehst, und wohin (Stadteil?). Ich wohne direkt im Citygebiet an der Obertrave. Melde dich wenns soweit ist, wir sehen uns. Versprochen. 			
Viele Grüße Holg_HL


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

that soundz nach great fun! 
Hoffe, ich kann die Runde beizeiten wieder "auffüllen".
Habe nur den Verdacht, dass es dazu kaum kommen wird, weil der 15. (ZanderschonzeitEnde) naht und die Küste bei den HH'lern dann wieder "out" ist, right, Jungz?

Auf jeden Fall werde ich es bald auf Schnäbler probieren. Und dabei GAR NIE NICH an Mefo denken .. dann nämlich kommen nämlich die erfreulichsten Bisse (zumindest war's im letzten Jahr so...)

#6


----------



## Locke (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Moin,



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> wieder 'ne krumme Rute der Dorsche wegen


Also, das nenne ich mal dreist, uns jetzt so aufzuziehen!       



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag mindestens 2000 Würfe



Also, bis spätestens 20 Uhr musste zurück sein, da gibbet doch ne fette Party mit Buffet, Alkohol und lauter Musik.......irgendwo hab ich noch diesen Zettel    hmmm

Gruss Locke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Also, das nenne ich mal dreist


 ... gut denn..ich gehe auf die Knie und bitte um Vergebung.... tut mir echt leid Jungs... kommt nicht wieder vor..ich hoffe, wir sehen uns am achten....dann klöne ich mal mit  


> und die Küste bei den HH'lern dann wieder "out" ist, right, Jungz?


 ...mensch Sönke..einmal Küste, immer Küste...weisste doch aus eigener Erfahrung...da kommt kein Zander nich mit    ... und ausserdem geht es doch nun erst richtig los   ... leere Strände, nur herrlich verrückte Boardies (Hosen runterlassende zähle ich einfach mal dazu  :q  :q  ) und dann ab und zu auch mal 'n anständiger Fisch.....





> Das war die Truppe...


 ....wieso war ?? Fünf Verrückte finden sicher bald wieder zueinander


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> hier sieht man den Belly Fahrer wie er mit dem 2Mann Schlauchboot anbändelt


 ....Falsch !!!! Dirk hat trotz Androhung von Versenkung mittels Anker nicht das Diggelgeheimnis preisgegeben  :q


----------



## theactor (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@DD: 





> da kommt kein Zander nich mit


Das seh ICH ja auch so .. zumindest solange es noch nicht soo warm ist, dass man befürchten muss, Brösel nach Ankunft am Angelort beim Eierlegen zusehen zu müssen   ## 

#6 Sö


----------



## MichiHH (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,
@theactor: am 15. will ich nochmal an die Küste, danach ist wirklich erstmal der Zander dran! 
Aber so ein paar Abendküstentrips sollten es schon noch werden!

@Dorschdiggler: 





> ...da kommt kein Zander nich mit


*Das* sehe *ich* etwas anders  Der Drill ist vielleicht nicht mit dem eines Dorsches zu vergleichen, trotzdem ist das Zanderangeln eine geniale Fischerei!

@Locke: Stimmt, 20h ist Showtime, dann werfe ich eben etwas schneller 
(Oder marschiere in Wathose ins Theater)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> trotzdem ist das Zanderangeln eine geniale Fischerei!


 ... klar...will ich ja auch gar nicht bestreiten....nur ist Zanderangeln bei mir mit Ansitz verbunden..... und das aktive Fischen betreibe ich eben an der Küste...und das ein Dorsch nu unbedingt besser im Drill ist ... hmm... glaub ich nich   
Zander geht Anfang Juni los...so richtig schön mit Köfi und Leuchtpose....ja okay...und Bier... und Zigi...und....naja....   #h


----------



## elefant (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi Leute
Aus meinem angekündigtem Frühdorschangeln wurde nix... -Durfte noch eine Woche durcharbeiten! Gestern dann endlich frei (bis einschließlich Freitag) (hat jemand von Euch auch Zeit?)!
Gestern war auch nix mit angeln (*grrrr*) - War Einkaufstag mit Frauchen-na,warum auch nich...-Tiefkühlschrank kann man immer mal brauchen(wenn es soooo viele Dorsche gibt..)
Aber dann endlich(!!!):Heute früh von 1/2 4 Uhr bis 8Uhr dann der 1.Versuch den neuen Tiefkühler zu füllen. Das Zitat von <theactor>:.. also an den "klassischen" Stränden klappts ... beherzigt und nach WH gefahren! Gebracht hat der Dauerregeneinsatz aber nix (*heul*) nur meinen 1.Köderverlust in diesem Jahr(mein achso wunderschöner schwarz-Kupfer-Flash wech!)
Bin dann,zweck's Frustabbau noch für 1 1/2h an meinen Vereinssee gefahren:Ergebnis:8 Hechte (so! bäh!) 2 durften mit nach hause... Einer hatte zu tief geschluckt und der andere,ein 70cm 'Mastschwein' war zu hässlich zum zurücksetzen(der hatte nicht mal ansatzweise so etwas wie eine Zeichnung!-war unifarben-habe sowas noch nie gesehen-potthässlich!)
Also angeln kann ich wohl noch ein bischen...-Nur in der Ostsee habe ich kein Glück! Ich glaube,ich versuche es demnächst mal mit Möhrenstückchen auf Seepferdchen *gg*
Trotzalledem:Wenn mein Zeug's halbwegs wieder trocken ist,wird abends nochmal ein Versuch gestartet...und morgen früh ... usw.....


----------



## Nordangler (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

So bin gerade zurück vom angeln.
War mit dem Belly in der Apenrader Bucht einen Pilker testen.
Fazit: In 4 Stunden über 40 Dorsche.
Der Pilker hat den Test bestanden und ich bin nun saumüde und gehe jetzt ins Bett
Ausgiebigen Fangbericht unter www.der-norden-angelt.de

Sven


----------



## Locke (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Nordangler

Petri zum Fisch.
Wie sieht denn der Pilker aus? Haste nen Bild
Gruss aus Hamburg
Locke


----------



## Nordangler (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hoffe, das man etwas erkennen kann.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

noch ein versuch


----------



## MichiHH (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

heute Morgen waren Locke und ich gegen 3.30h im Wasser, wir wollten endlich mal mehr als nur 45 Minuten "im Fisch" stehen. 
Nach x-Würfen hatte ich dann gegen 4.30h dann endlich den ersten Biss und es kam ein typischer Nemo zum Vorschein. 
Wie immer gings dann Schlag auf Schlag, insgesamt 8 Dorsche fingen wir bis um 5.15h als mit der aufgehenden Sonne der Spuk wieder vorbei war. 
Und wieder nur 45 Minuten - beim nächsten Mal werde ich wohl wieder ´ne Stunde länger schlafen  #u 

Dafür hatten wir mal wieder ´nen 1a Sonnenaufgang:






Auf der Speisekarte der Dorsche standen auch heute wieder Stichlinge:






Mein 49 (?)er:






Nochmal:






Danach gings weiter zum Hornies zupfen:











Locke hat bis heute Nacht gearbeitet und ist ohne eine Minute Schlaf (fast) direkt zum angeln gefahren, so dass er nach knapp 12h im Wasser mal kurz am Strand weggeschlummert ist...


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichiHH

Glückwunsch hat sich doch das aufstehen gelohnt #6 .
Die Hornhechte hatten am Samstag ja nicht so die Laune, aber heute sah das ja wohl ganz gut aus. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Schöne Pics Michi #6 Wenn der Raps bis an den Strand wächst muß man ja gute Hornies fangen.


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Wirklich Wahnsinn #6 
Ihr seit ja nicht totzukriegen #r 
Tja, brauchen die Dorsche nu Büchsenlicht für die Kunstköder?
Jedenfalls kan ich mir die besondere Stimmung am Wasser um die Zeit lebhaft vorstellen...
Wann kammen den die Hornis dazu? Locke hat sich ja richtig besackt.... #6 

 #h


----------



## Broesel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichiHH,

da hattet ihr Wetter vom Feinsten. Aber ihr wart nicht in Dazendorf..da geht die Sonne nicht überm Wasser auf...Dahme? In Dazendorf wären die Dorsche natürlich größer gewesen...:q


----------



## Hov-Micha (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Broesel
ich bin ja doch ziemlich weit ab vom schuss aaaaber IST DAS NICHT AUF DEINER INSEL?
sieht jedenfalls fast so aus wie...und die sonne kommt ja auch so jejen Rostock aussem Teich  :m 
aber wie gesagt bin ja weeeiiit wech...leider    
auf der anderen seite: da gibt´s Dorsche  #t  ??
versuch macht kluch  #6 
komm vielleicht um VADDATACH mal hoch,

cu Micha


----------



## AndreasB (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichiHH
wie üblich 1A Pics und schöne Fische!#6 

Auf was gingen die Hornies? Fetzen oder Blinker?

Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, habt ihr nach den Nemos den Strand gewechselt?

Will doch hoffen, daß Du Locke noch geweckt hast #u, ansonsten darf er morgen bestimmt Kurtaxe löhnen. #4 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broesel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Hov-Micha,
gut bemerkt...#6
das mit den Hornis auf jedenfall Fehmarn. Das ist die Ferienresidenz Staberdorf, da im Hintergrund, allerdings würde mich das sehr wundern, wenn sie da Dorsche gefangen hätten...außerdem geht da die Sonne auch nicht überm Wasser auf...das ist Dahme..so.. :q


----------



## Hov-Micha (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

genau das mein ich  #v  #v 
das mit den dorschen hätte mich nämlich auch gewundert  #c 
da konnte ich letztes jahr...aber wem sag ich das  ## 
aber das mit der steinkrippe/dorsch im hintergrund...aber wie gesagt bin ja aussem süden!!


----------



## Esoxologe (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Schöne Bilder( Seufz).....


----------



## Broesel (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Hov-Micha,

das mit den Steinen im Hintergrund...das ist blöd zu sagen, man kann sich da ganz gewaltig täuschen...erst recht, wenn man meint es zu kennen.:c Jedenfalls isses Ostküste...   ;+  :q  
Und nachher kommt wieder der Aha-Effekt..so mitten inne Nacht...oder so... #q


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ Rausreißer

Büchsenlicht - gutes Stichwort
Hab grade einige Gufi's mit kleinen Plastikröhrchen gespickt, Knichlicht rein, sieht im dunkeln phantastisch aus.
Werde ich die Tage ausprobieren, spätestens Samstag.
Mal schaun wie es den Leo's gefällt ???


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Fischkopp,
tja das ist die Frage, ich glaub ja das die Dorsche auch schon im Dunkeln über der 2. Sandbank sind. Sonst würden Die Brandungsfischer nachts nicht so gut abräumen...
Ich hab mir schon mal kleine selbstleuchtende Twister besorgt.
Mit nem H4 Spot wird man da wohl eher die Jungs verschrecken.
Nimm doch mal Rot als Knicklicht mit und dann schaun wir mal...
 #h


----------



## MichiHH (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin, 

@M_S: 





> Wenn der Raps bis an den Strand wächst muß man ja gute Hornies fangen.


So haben wir uns das auch gedacht  - eigentlich wollten wir woanders fischen, doch der Wind pustete ungünstig.




@Rausreißer: Die Hornies bissen ab etwa 10h, bei Sonne, Wind und Regen.

@AndreasB: Nur auf Blinker/Wobbler. Mit neuen (!), scharfen Drillingen halten sich auch die Fehlbisse in Grenzen, ich hatte kurzzeitig ne Sbiro-Wirbelkette zwischengeschaltet, wechselte dann aber wieder auf VMC pur 

@Broesel/Hov-Micha: 
Gut erkannt #6 , die 1. Stelle ist Dahme (Broesel:West-Ost-Theorie :m) und die zweite Stelle war Staberdorf. Leider hatten wir sehr mit Kraut bzw. einer ätzenden braunen Pampe zu kämpfen


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi Jungz;

genial mit dem Rapsfeld im Hintergrund: klassisch!!

Ich könnte jetzt ja seufzen aber ich will mich ja auch nicht ständig wiederholen


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Blütenfänger: well done, der frühe Vogel...

@theseufztor: nu mal nich heulen, in einer Woche geht´s doch los #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@MB: I hope very much so!
Vielleicht schaffe ich es Mi/Do über Tag für ein paar Stunden nach Brodten zum HH-Antesten..


----------



## Locke (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Guten Morgen

bin wieder unter den Lebenden. Wat für´n Ritt. Knapp an die 40 Stunden wachgeblieben und dann tot umgefallen. Habe gerade noch die Pizza am gestrigen Abend quer in den Mund bekommen.


Mit den Dorschis ging es mal wieder rasend schnell. Wir standen gerade am Wasser, da hatten wir auch schon das Gefühl, das es hell wurde. Ich hatte diesesmal untermassige.

Sonnenaufgänge an der Küste ist was absolut herrliches. Wir hatten noch das Glück, gegen 4 Uhr den Mond in einer besonders schönen Orangefärbung zu sehen. Also, es lohnt sich nicht nur wegen der Fische morgens aufzustehen.



			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> daß Du Locke noch geweckt hast


Nee, hat er nicht, er zog es vor, wieder ins Wasser und Hornies zu drillen 
Die Kurtaxe werde ich an Herrn MichiHH weiterleiten  



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> ätzenden braunen Pampe


Das war wirklich nervig, denn bei jedem Auswurf, musste man die Haken von diesem Schrott befreien.
ABER, die Hornis mochten das anscheinend, denn das Wasser war mit Hornis voll.



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> scharfen Drillingen halten sich auch die Fehlbisse in Grenzen



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Michi hatte bedeutend mehr kurzzeitige Drill´s als ich, aber durch nen unscharfen Haken, sind sehr viele verloren gegangen.
Ich hatte an meinem Gladsax Wobbler nen Owner Stinger, dieser Haken hat sich fein in den Kiefer gebohrt, das war erstaunlich. Die Haken werde ich mir mal näher ansehen.

Zu den Örtlichkeiten auf Fehmarn hat Brösel ja richtig geraten. Aber ist das nicht grottenhässlich dort zu wohnen??? 
Diese fiesen Betonmöchtegernbungalows stehen dort im nichts und sehen verloren aus. Zum angeln richtig schön, aber blos nicht umdrehen.  

Guddi, wie steht der Wind morgen?? Wer kommt morgen mit zur Küstenfrühschicht???   

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Locke: morgen werde ich das tun, was ich auch Donnerstag und Freitag noch tun werde... aber kommende Woche ist frei #v d.h. eigentlich ist nur fast frei, aber am Dienstag stehe ich auf jeden Fall in der Ostsee und werde die Spinrute schwingen -und das Ganze in illustrer Begleitung 

@thehopetor: 





> nach Brodten zum HH-Antesten..


 Antesten wem?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MichaelB

Ab kommenden Montag habe ich eine Woche frei. Da geht doch noch was, oder? 



> morgen werde ich das tun, was ich auch Donnerstag und Freitag noch tun werde



Habe ich Verständnis für, IRDENDEINER muss ja was tun. 

Na dann bis hoffentlich bald,

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@MB: H(orn)H(echt); hoffentlich ist Brodten nicht so verkrautet...

@Locke: Dienstagtag?


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Locke: also am Dienstag habe ich auch frei, mein Bruder dito - und Sönke vielleicht ja auch #y 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Aloha

@MB und Thestottertor
sounds good.
Dann sollten wir Dienstag festhalten, oder auf weisnichttor warten!??

Gruss Locke


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Na na na na, was müssen ich da sehen! #t 
Blümchen und frische Hornis, das war ja wohl ein sehr romantischer Morgen,
im Raps…

Last das man bloß nicht den Bauern mitkriegen, sonst setzt es Niederkartätschen aus der doppelläufigen 12/76er und schon ist es um Dichtigkeit der neuen  Hose geschehen. (wenn Sie den im Raps getragen wird?  )

Das Locke das Umhaut war klar….
Ich hab gesehen, er will sich jetzt im Belly absetzen… 


> @Locke: also am Dienstag habe ich auch frei, mein Bruder dito - und Sönke vielleicht ja auch



Man Dienstag! Stöhn, Ihr könnt soo schön frei haben… Ich kümmere mich mal wieder um Eure Rente… :e 
Ich glaub Sönke kriegt das langsam alles garnicht mehr mit... :q 

 #h


----------



## Reppi (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Rausreisser
was machen wir nur verkehrt???  
Obwohl ich hätte gar nicht Lust, in der Woche einfach mal ans Wasser zu fahren,bah !! #q 
Oder hat thesönke mittlerweile einen so grossen Berater-Stab, die einfach mit müssen, egal ob sie wollen oder nicht :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

besagter Dienstag geht bei mir auch nur weil ich eine "Brücken-Woche" um Himmelfahrt herum genommen habe 

@Locke: die anderen Tage sind auch schon anderweitig verplant...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Herr MichaelB! du erwartest jetzt doch keine Seeligsprechung?
vorher hätte doch noch gerne ich noch 2 weisse Flügel und eine goldenen Kranz um Dein Haupt in Deinem Avatar gesehen :q 

Man, Brückentage. wen ich an nächtes Woche denke wird das für mich eher die Brücke von Arnheim... #q 

@Reppi Du hast völlig recht, für Thethor wird das nach dem betreuten Angeln in betreutes Wohnen übergehen    

 #h


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Abreißer: wie jetzt Du siehst die Flügel nicht? :g 
Ist Dein Monitor wirklich okai oder solltest Du den doch mal checken lassen?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Was kriege ich nicht mehr mit?

Wer --wohin denn?
Was zum.. 


                              .aber ich hab doch ..


                  wie




also --


----------



## Blauortsand (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Obwohl ich hätte gar nicht Lust, in der Woche einfach mal ans Wasser zu fahren,bah !!



Wieso denn nicht? 
Wochende ist doch beschissen alles voller Leute an der Küste und die Geschäfte haben auch alle zu!!!!! :e 
Ich bin immer froh wenn das Wochende vorbei ist!!!!!!! #6


----------



## Medo (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@rausreisser


sinds die Augen geh zu F........:q


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

jetzt Michael, jetzt jetzt endlich, jaaaa ich sehe es.
Medo ich danke Dir #6 
viel Spaß dann beim arbeitäglichen fischen. Ich melde mich für Angeltermine erst nach dem 24. Mai wieder.( sonst mal spontan zandern nach Feierabend)
Sönke, hol mal was raus...


----------



## MichiHH (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Mal etwas "Werbung" in eigener Sache...  

@MichaelB: wie sieht´s morgen Abend aus?


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

starke Sache #6 
Glückwunsch "Herr Reporter"

 #h  Gernot


----------



## theactor (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

#6#6 

(*.....*)


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Reporter: schön geschrieben #6 

@MichiHH: heute abend weiß ich es genau - evl geht auch schon gegen halb neun losfahren.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Nein Michael, Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben...ich bringe kein 2. BB mit !
Sonst platzt der Threat "Welches neue BB" übermorgen... :q  :q 
Also wenn Ihr die gleiche Richtung wie Fishbox habt, sehen wir uns wohl morgen am Wasser..
@SönkeWallace
Toi,toi,toi......Hals und Beinbruch ??
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hov-Micha (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moinsen...
hab grad mit meinem Dad jeteli!
Is seit gestern aufe Insel und drekt ma runter annen Strand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Reichlich Hornies an der Oberfläche und in der Dämmerung gibts mächtig rumms mit Dorsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 sind drekt runter und nixmehr war mit losruckeln...sowat!
Glaub ich schmeiss mich nächste Woche mal ins Audo und helf beim rausziehen





cu Micha


----------



## theactor (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi,

@Reppi: 





> Toi,toi,toi......Hals und Beinbruch ??


Next Thursday's the day...

#h

thewerhatanderuhrgedrehttor


----------



## Reppi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Shit happens.....
Stimmt morgen hat ja die 2.Geige..........


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@MichiHH: geht klar morgen #v 
Düsen wir zusammen oder kannst Du mir eine Anfahrtbeschreibung morsen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin, 

dann lass uns zusammen treckern 

@all: Die Wetterfuzzies sind sich einigermaßen einig: NW 3-4, 
Dahmeshöved linker Parkplatz?!


----------



## MichaelB (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Reppi: 





> Nein Michael, Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben...ich bringe kein 2. BB mit !


 Na Du bist ´n Kumpel... 
Bis nachher, ich freu mich drauf :m 

@MichiHH: um halb neun an der Abfahrt Oldesloe?


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MB / MH
Ääähmm, Ihr wollt abend´s los? Kannet sein? Oder bin ick blind..  hmmm
Wolllt Ihr durchfischen, dann komm ich gegen 01:30 Uhr nach   


@theactor
Und was machste so lange bis dahin? Angeln? 

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@Locke: eiiigentlich ja keine schlechte Idee... aber lass mal gut sein, nach dieser Woche voller Vorbereitungen für die kommende Woche würde das eh nur mit #u am Strand enden.
Tja, was macht Sönke bloß so lange - vielleicht ja #q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,
@MichaelB: 20.30h - Oldesloe, da samma dabei... 

@Locke: Ich vermute Sönke wird so lange etwas seufzen...


----------



## Locke (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Moin,



			
				MichiHH schrieb:
			
		

> etwas seufzen


ÖÖÖhhmm, eigentlich macht er das bereits in fast jedem Beitrag, den ich von ihm lese.
Langsam sollten wir ihn zwingen, zum angeln mitzukommen, dann hat das nen Ende. 



			
				MichealB schrieb:
			
		

> eh nur mit #u am Strand enden


Damit kenne ich mich aus :q, nicht so schnell wiederholen, man verpasst die beste Beissphase  

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hi,

... jaaaa > ich werde jede Lü/ocke ganz brutal zum Angeln nutzen! 
Dann hat es sich hoffentlich ausgeseufzt 

theherumwinseltor #h


----------



## Locke (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

ok winseltor,

wann geits los??????
Montag ist Stichtag, also Urlaub=angeln angesagt  

Gruss Locke


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hey Ho;

Dienstag ist ja eh' klar; wobei ich nicht soo lange kann (Mi früh raus und da muss ich fit sein  )

Vielleicht auch schon Montag? Mal sehen! 

#h


----------



## Locke (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Auf geht´s,



> (Mi früh raus und da muss ich fit sein  )


Wirst von uns massiert, ne heisse Packung, Gurke ins Gesicht, nen Erfrischungsgetränk mit Prozenten und schon siehste wieder aus wie 33!   :m 




> Vielleicht auch schon Montag


Jupp, dann schnackeln wir noch mal.


Haben die Hamburger mitbekommen, dass Hansenet uns mit Alice durch die Leitung schicken???  Schööööön   mit 3000er DSL   


Gruss Locke


----------



## MichiHH (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Haben die Hamburger mitbekommen, dass Hansenet uns mit Alice durch die Leitung schicken??? Schööööön mit 3000er DSL


Wie? Was? Erklär mal 
Was macht eigentlich dein Avatar??


----------



## Locke (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin MichiHH,

seit einiger Zeit sind Werbeplakate mit ner Blondine in Hamburg verteilt mit der Aufschrift, "können Sie Alice widerstehen" oder so ähnlich.
Heute hatte ich nen Schreiben von Hansenet erhalten, dass ich als "Superstar 2400"-Kunde kostenlos auf 3000kbit heraufgestuft worden bin! 3000 Download, 384kbit upload.
Das merkt man auch beim Download von Virenprogrammen oder ähnliches. Das flitzt durch die Leitung.


Avatar..ja...dass sieht irgendwie blöde aus, total pixelig und wenn ich dat dann noch verkleinere auf 20kb, dann ist es Schrott.
Ich sende das mal eben.

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichiHH (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Heute hatte ich nen Schreiben von Hansenet erhalten


Ich auch, dachte es wäre ´ne Rechnung  
Habs mal aufgemacht, bin jetzt auch auf Alice!!


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hey, und warum habe ich das riemige Luder-Biest nicht? 

Ahm, ist das nicht ein Rückschritt für uns Dorsch(um mal beim Thema zu bleiben)-Flatrate-Hansenetspeed-Komplett-Jungz?

Alice? who the **** ...


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@Locke: schickes Avatar... Dir zwar recht unähnlich aber wenigstens stimmt die Frisur   

 #6


----------



## Locke (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

ALoha



> wenigstens stimmt die Frisur



Darauf lege ich sehr viel wert!!!  

Gruss LOCKE


----------



## MichaelB (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,



> wobei ich nicht soo lange kann


 Ja nee, schon klar, deshalb fahren wir ja auch zusammen mit meinem Auto, da kannste auf dem Rückweg schonmal vor-#u 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MoritzHH (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin zwar noch ziemlich neu hier aber wollte trotzdem mal fragen ob vielleicht einige von euch Sonntag-Morgen (also in ein paar Stunden) Richtung Dahme wollen ? Wind und Wetter sieht ja bestens aus.
Ich wollte so gegen 2:30 aufbrechen und hab noch jede Menge Platz im Auto. In Gesellschaft ist es ja doch immer witziger und günstiger obendrein. Hab natürlich auch kein Problem mich bei einem von euch anzuschließen. 

Würde mich freuen wenn da was geht..


----------



## MichiHH (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@MoritzHH: Willkommen an Board! :m 
Die Küstensaison ist (zumindest bei einigen HHlern) erstmal auf Eis gelegt. 
Der Zander ruft...


----------



## torskkonge (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin MoritzHH.
Komme gerade aus Dahme.Wenn der Wind(Ablandig 4-5) sich nicht gravierend ändert,würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber im Bett bleiben.Mit dem BB ist es am Limit.Die See ist im Uferbereich "aalglatt".Aber wenn du aus dem Schutz der Steilküste kommst,brauchst du nen Aussenboarder um Boden unter den Füssen zu bekommen.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## MoritzHH (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

man man ihr könnt einm ja Mut machen, aber trotzdem danke für die Info.

@MichiHH
Sage mal, macht ihr Morgen ne Tour auf Zander ? Muß ja nicht immer die Küste sein, hab zwar noch wenig Erfahrung mit Zanderangeln aber wäre es möglich, sich euch anzuschließen wenn ihr Morgen loszieht ?


----------



## theactor (31. Mai 2004)

*Dorsche ausser Wurfweite: LEIDER!*

Hi,

Gestern wollten MichaelB, Fischkoopp, Rausreißer et moi es nochmal wissen; Hornies & Abenddorsch...
Kemps war nicht zu befischen: Broesel hatte sich irgendwie schlagartig vermehrt, denn es dümpelten etliche Taucher im Wasser herum, die lustige ICH-RETTE-DICH, DAFÜR-LASS-ICH-DICH-ERSAUFEN-Spielchen spielten. Gepaart mit trilliarden an Booten und Sonnenhungrigen verzogen wir uns nach WH.
Dort war ominöser Weise kaum ein Angler zu sehen; und auch ebenso wenig Fisch.
Hornies gab's nicht einen und auch die Dorsche wollen sich wohl lieber wieder in tieferen Gefilden mästen: zu vermelden gab es nur bei mir einen wie-auch-immer-gearteten Nachläufer und zur "Dorschzeit" und einen ca. 20cm- Nemo, der den Köder direkt unter der Rutenspitze nahm.

Spät/Früh-Schicht Angeln vorbei?!

Grüße,
thedasabersehrschadefindettor (denn seit Eröffnung des Themas habe ich es nicht noch einmal geschafft, es auf die lecker-Bbckig-Brocken zu versuchen...)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@ theactor

war gestern in Dazendorf und da sah es genauso aus. Die zwei BB-Angler, die sich trotz heftigem Wind und Strömung raus trauten, hatten nach über 2 Stunden fischen 1 kleinen Dorsch, der nach dem filetieren bestimmt einem Fischstäbchen glich!  #q 
Nur die Schlauchbootangler hatten etwas besseren Erfolg.

Fazit für mich: Bei so schönem Wetter und auch noch Feiertage dazu, bleib ich lieber auf dem Sofa zu Hause. Ist das Wetter dann etwas schlechter, also mit Regen dabei, dann kann man auch wieder fischen gehen ohne das ich dabei vielleicht noch ne Badehose oder Luftmatratze an den Haken bekomme.


----------



## theactor (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@MikeFisch: so isses wohl; andererseits kann MichaelB häufig nur an eben diesen ungünstigen Tagen   ...

Schad, hätte mich auf das ein oder andere größer-als-Fischstäbchen-Filet gefreut...

#h


----------



## MichaelB (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

erst ein nicht zu beangelnder Strand in Kembs - dann eine auf unfreiwillige Art gekürzte Spin-Rute*   - eine heftige Welle in Weißenhaus - und nicht ein Fisch-Schwanz in Sicht... es gab schon bessere Tage #c 

Für das Treffen werde ich wohl über den Zielfisch nochmal nachdenken... #4 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: * nochmal Dank an Dr. Gernot, der die Situation für mich durch die Montage eines Ersatzringes retten konnte :m


----------



## Reppi (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Mensch Jungs, wat macht ihr denn.....
Irgendwie , still ruht der See...........
Einen Versuch werde ich Mittwoch abend noch mal starten und wenn das wieder so ruhig wird, werde ich mein BB wohl verschenken :q  :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,



> werde ich mein BB wohl verschenken


 Naguuut, ich nehm´s :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> Naguuut, ich nehm´s



Neee, das war anders verabredet 
Vielleicht ist vom Belly noch mehr drin..
Wobei die beiden Bellys, die in WH an uns vorbeidümpelten, keinen wirklcih zufriedenen Flossenschlag hingelegt haben...


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Mai 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Nun,

der angeborene Instinkt für Fischlosgkeit hatte mich zögern lassen dort den Abend zu verbringen, aber unter der Vorstellung eines netten Sonnuntergang mit netten Leuten ...
@ MichealbrechmirselberdochdenRingab: Du weist, meine Güte ist abgrundtief.
Wir haben erst entschieden Dir den Ring anzubinden, nachem wir wüssten das Du nix fängst... 

Nächstesmal mit Grill und Kohle bitte... aber auch sonst  

Hier nu Theonlyone and the early sunset..

Gernot #h


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,

@theandenerfolgvombellyglaubender: zu den unzufriedenen Flossenschlägen bliebe noch anzumerken, daß in fischfreier Zone auch per Flugzeugträger nix zu machen ist...  

@Dr. Gernot: nach derartiger Inspiration habe ich gestern den Spitzenring meiner einstigen Spinrute abgebastelt und flugs auf die jetzige montiert. Jetzt habe ich einen 3mm Spitzenring "über" 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Schööönes Bild; 
immerhin stimmten in der Tat die "Surroundings"...
Gibts ein passenderes Frühjahrs-Saison-Abschieds-Bild als dieses? 

#h


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

nen schöners ? Nee, nur das von den 3 Typen, die auf dem Parklatz den BMW knacken wollten....  



> Jetzt habe ich einen 3mm Spitzenring "über"


Michael rück den wieder raus #q dafür hab ich bei Kapitalistenfischkopp meinen Führerschein verpfänden müssen... #t


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,



> die auf dem Parklatz den BMW knacken wollten....


 Na das hatte Fischkoopp ja schon vorher geschafft   ich meine auch, daß das Bild von den drei Typen, die den gefährlichen kleinen Mann nicht aus dem BMW heraus lassen wollten, noch viel besser ist :q 



> dafür hab ich bei Kapitalistenfischkopp meinen Führerschein verpfänden müssen...


 Na das ist ein echtes Argument - obwohl sich jetzt ja Dein Fahrstil erklärt: würde meine Fahrkarte dito bei Fischkoopp lagern könnte ich noch hemmungsloser Gas geben   
War aber eine wirklich flotte Heimfahrt #6 

Soll ich den Spitzenring per UPS Express liefern lassen oder bestehst Du auf persönliche Übergabe? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> obwohl sich jetzt ja Dein Fahrstil erklärt:


Moment mal: Dat war Fluchtverhalten wenn Du son nen dunklen BWM mit Xenon Licht im Rückspiegel gehabt hättest, hät Du auch zugesehen das Du wegkommst... #6 



> Soll ich den Spitzenring per UPS Express liefern lassen oder bestehst ....


Ich glaub das machen wir unter Männern aus...
Vieleich ja zum BB Mitternachtstraum.... :k 

 #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



			
				Rausreisser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das machen wir unter Männern aus...


...was geht denn nun schon wieder ab







> dunklen BWM mit Xenon Licht


 .....naaaa ??? ist da etwa jemand zu dicht aufgefahren (so auf "Eierwurfweite")....


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Na Na Na, da halt Dich man raus....
erzähl mal lieber was aus deinem kleinem Schwarzen geworden ist,
was dar so nett um Deine Hüften gebaumelt hat das letzte Mal...



> vielleicht einer von Euch am letzten Samstag meinen (extrem kurz gehalten - schwarz )


 .
Voher gibts keine Auskunft... :q  :q 

Sorry :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

gut zu wissen, wo mein kleines Rackerchen geblieben ist....hast Du Ihn auch gut behandelt  :q


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

ICH???,
 #c  #c  #c 
Nein, niemals...


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin,



> .....naaaa ??? ist da etwa jemand zu dicht aufgefahren (so auf "Eierwurfweite")....


 No ways, tu ich niiiiiemals #d  allerdings kann ich beim bestenb Willen nix dafür, wenn einige Verkehrsrowdies sooo dicht vor mir her fahren #q   



> hast Du Ihn auch gut behandelt


 Ich lasse Euch dann mal allein... :q  #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hallo zusammen,

entlich habe ich es im Mai geschafft, mit der Spinnrute loszugehen.
Man hat das wieder Spaß gebracht #v 

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Mensch Volker !
Super Strecke !!!
Hast Du die Nacht durchgemacht; diese Grösse kenne ich nur noch vom Hörensagen :q  
Also sind die Jungs doch noch irgendwo..................
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

#6  Erstklassig Volker.....schöne Beute  #r 



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> diese Grösse kenne ich nur noch vom Hörensagen


  :q  :q ....vielleicht solltest Du mal wieder auf Eisen umsteigen und nicht nur die Würmer hinterherziehen  :q  :q


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Moin Reppi,

die 8 Dorsche und 3 Hornies habe ich in 2 1/2 Stunden in Dahmeshöved morgens um 5 Uhr gefangen #: . Zu diesem Zeit ist dort ja selten einer.
Aber nichts ist schöner, als im Wasser zu stehen und die Sonne geht am 
Horizont auf und leutet einen sonnigen Tag ein.
Ich wollte normalerweise schon um 4 Uhr dagewesen sein aber mich hat ein
Reh aufgehalten, dass mir in den Wagen gelaufen ist.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Broesel (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Brandungsfutzi,

jau..das ist wirklich ne richtig schöne Strecke. Petri! #r Und vor allem machen Dorsche am Eisen in dieser Größe mächtig Spaß #6  

Ich habs ganz kurz entschlossen heut morgen auch noch mal in Dazendorf probiert. War bereits um 02.30 im Wasser. Absolut spiegelglatt, null Windhauch. Draußen knallte es hin und wieder kräftig und in Ufernähe waren auch ein paar undefinierbare Bewegungen zu beobachten. Aber außer einem gut 50er Dorsch war nix. 
Gegen 04.00 Uhr brieste der Wind dann aus West kräftig auf, sodass innerhalb einer halben Stunden ne tierische Brandung aufkam...und damit auch ordentlich Grünzeug. Das war schon erstaunlich...wehe jemand wäre da mit dem Belly weit draußen gewesen... #t 
Beim letzten Bild kann man es erahnen, welch Welle plötzlich aufgekommen ist...

Aber dafür habe ich wieder ein wenig geknipsert...war ein absolut genialer Sonnenaufgang :k 

Aber solch Impressionen genießt man immer wieder, auch ohne viel Fisch...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Mann Broesel, Deine Bilder toppen mal wieder alles!!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hallo Broesel,

Deine Bilder sind echt WELTKLASSE! Ein Maler könnte es nicht besser darstellen.

Gruß
Volker

P.S.: Ich werde wohl Sonntagmorgen nochmals in Dahmeshöved angreifen!


----------



## theactor (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

HI,

@Broesel:  #d  #d wann wechselst Du endlich den Beruf?
Oder besser: wann machst Du mal was "offizielles" aus deiner Fotographie?
Hammer!


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Och Joerch bei deinen Bildern bekomme ich immer ganz feuchte Augen. Mit deiner Erlaubniss hab ich mir das Erste als Hintergrund eingerichtet. Einfach nur schön. Vorallendingen weil man die Steine sofort wieder erkennt.

Wirklich was ganz besonderes #h


----------



## petipet (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hallo Joerch,

SAGENHAFT schöne BILDER#r  Ein Genuss für`s Auge und Seele.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Broesel (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@all,

Jungs, danggä fürs Lob.. #h 
Das sind immer so Momente, bei denen ich die Angel "in die Ecke schmeiße", mich auf einen Stein setze und die Natur einfach auf mich einwirken lasse, bzw. versuche die Eindrücke mit der Kamera einzufangen...:k

@Truttafriend,
das darfst du... :m 

@Theactor,
nja...mir reicht das schon als Hobby, denn im Prinzip fotofiere ich ja für mich selbst..nicht für andere...  
Aber ich bin gerade dabei noch ne kleine HP zu basteln auf der ich noch ein paar mehr Fotos reinstellen kann, wie Insekten, Makros etc. Das ist dann was "offizielles".... :q


----------



## theactor (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Dann freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die Seite! 

Klar fotographierst Du für Dich selbst; ist aber wirklich fast schade um jeden, der sich nicht mitfreuen "darf".
Einige Angelzeitschriften würden Dir einige Deiner Aufnahmen aus den Händen reißen, I'm sure! 

#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

#6 sauber Joerch ... und ich hab mal wieder alles verpennt  #u  #u 
Naja, meine Zeit kommt denn demnächst....hoffentlich stolpere ich dann nicht wieder über irgendwelche Strandschläfer  :q  #h


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

Hey Broesel,
Klasse Bilder...


> Aber solch Impressionen genießt man immer wieder, auch ohne viel Fisch...



Sowas kommt leider bei den Fangmeldungsbilder leider viel zu kurz...

Echt schöne Bilder! #6 

Schick mal ne PN wenn Du nochmal hochfährst....
Bin gern dabei...

Gernot #h


----------



## Broesel (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*

@Theactor,


> Dann freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die Seite!



Ich habe gestern angefangen....die Entwicklung kannst nun hier verfolgen...  
--->Joerchs kleine Digiwelt 

...aber keine Angst, die meisten Bilder landen inne Tonne...da werden nur "schöne" Bilder geparkt...zumindest für meinen Geschmack...


----------



## Michael Grabow (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Dorsche in Wurfweite: ENDLICH!*



> ...aber keine Angst, die meisten Bilder landen inne Tonne...da werden nur "schöne" Bilder geparkt...zumindest für meinen Geschmack...



Das ist so! #6

Viele Grüße


----------

